# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πεταλάκι MXR Distortion Plus

## korimpios

Μολις ξεκίνησα την δευτερη μου κατασκευη, το ανωθεν αναγραφομενο πεταλακι. Μου μενει μονο να παρω 3,4 εξαρτηματα για να την τελειωσω παρακατω παραθετω μερικες φωτογραφιες της πανω στο breadboard και το schematic. Απο σας θα ηθελα παρατηρησεις και επισημανσεις για τυχον λαθη στην τεχνικη κυριως. Επισης θελω να μου πειτε εαν εχω συνδεσει καλα τους υποδοχεις του σηματος



P2030002.jpgP2030003.jpgP2030005.jpgP2030007.jpgP2030008.jpgP2030009.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Η θετική τροφοδοσία του ολοκληρωμένου (μονός τελεστικός; ) πού είναι;

----------


## korimpios

Για το schematic http://www.freeinfosociety.com/elect...iew.php?id=562

----------

